
Image Recognition: How can I change the floor pattern in a room's image? - rafito
I need to use some AI technology like Amazon Rekognition to recognize the floor of an image, get the path, get the perspective and insert a new pattern.
======
sharemywin
Might be able to use these:

[http://sceneparsing.csail.mit.edu/](http://sceneparsing.csail.mit.edu/)

[https://github.com/hellochick/Indoor-
segmentation](https://github.com/hellochick/Indoor-segmentation)

